# Hedgehog treats and food recommendations



## Seasponges (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello everyone, I've had my hedgie for quite a while now and I'm wondering where you all get your treats (mealworms, other insects) and what cat food mix (if you feed your hedgie a mix) is good to feed my hedgehog? 

I know freeze dried aren't as good as live, but are they feedable?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Most people get their insects from local pet stores, or sometimes from online insect stores. I don't currently have a hedgehog, so I'll let others chime in with their food mixes, but I know some of the current popular brands include Innova, Blue Buffalo, Natural Balance, Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul, and Solid Gold. There's plenty of others that get used and are great too, though! As far as freeze-dried, it is possible to feed them....but in very small quantities because they can easily cause impactions. That's why live is better. If you have a problem with the wiggling or worry about them changing into beetles, you can get a small tub from a pet store, and keep them in your fridge - it keeps them in hibernation, and they won't move so much when you get them out to feed. You will have to take the container out once a week for a few hours and let them warm up to eat, though, or they'll die pretty fast.


----------



## 1Rayne (Mar 3, 2013)

theres a food list on here I took the top ones to make a mix but experts will be on soon to help age weight etc comes into play 

I've only had Tucker a very short time he turned his nose up on many of the treats, however we have found his weakness for bananas


----------

